# UniCab



## tdukes (Mar 12, 2019)

This sounds awesome with my setup. I am using a Frog pedals tube preamp I made and then going into this and then into my usb connected recorder.  I splurged on the love myswitches knobs.


----------



## tdukes (Mar 12, 2019)

This does have noise when the power is turned on and off. If you are in a quiet setting make sure to bypass before turning on or off.


----------



## tdukes (Mar 12, 2019)

Here is a picture of my tube preamp I have in front of this.


----------



## Mothman (Mar 13, 2019)

I´d love it had the balanced output


----------



## tdukes (Mar 13, 2019)

Mothman said:


> I´d love it had the balanced output


I agree. The baja cv30m1960a veroboard speaker simulator I was using had balanced out, but I used 16v caps at the output. Someone turned on phantom power.  I don't know how long they lasted that way, but when the caps popped, they damaged the board. I was rebuilding, but this sounds so much better I think I will use it and then a DI box.


----------



## sertanksalot (Mar 13, 2019)

tdukes said:


> Here is a picture of my tube preamp I have in front of this.


Sweet! Is that a 12AX7 you have in there?  Thanks for sharing your unicab build notes and photos, I have a board on the way.


----------



## tdukes (Mar 14, 2019)

Yes. That is a 12ax7. There is a voltage boost circuit that creates 185v for the tube.


----------

